# New funny label



## djcoop (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## pkcook (Mar 1, 2006)

I Love it DJ, but I'm a big "Dino" fan!


----------



## OldWino1 (Mar 6, 2006)

wow thats great


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 8, 2006)

A quick one for my mead.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 8, 2006)

And another for my Milk Stout.


----------



## djcoop (Mar 8, 2006)

very nice!! love the viking, how *MAN-LIKE*


----------



## masta (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome Labels...RAMROD!


I think I know what the Viking is looking at and striking that manly man pose for......


----------



## pkcook (Mar 8, 2006)

Masta,


Now that is a "Viking!"


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## djcoop (Mar 9, 2006)

Look!!!!! It's the Stripper Viking Barbie!!!!!!


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2006)

Actually her name is the Viking Wench and she was regular on the forum a while back


I really miss her...


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 9, 2006)

She was much better than that nut case you have now!



GREAT labels, folks! I wish I had the patience for label making. But we have our standard labels, and the wine tastes the same...


----------

